# Odd thing with change to iPhone 4S - can anyone help?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

For one of my contacts, I see the person's phone number rather than name.  I saw her name before and all others I see the name rather than the phone number.

Any idea why and/or what I can do to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That is odd, do you have contacts synced to the cloud?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> That is odd, do you have contacts synced to the cloud?


No. When I changed phones I went to the ATT store and they transferred my Contacts etc. Maybe if I delete and re-enter this one it will go back to showing the name.


----------

